

Sparklines for your shell - frostmatthew
http://zachholman.com/spark/

======
zx2c4
C99 implementation: [http://git.zx2c4.com/spark/](http://git.zx2c4.com/spark/)

    
    
        git clone git://git.zx2c4.com/spark
        cd spark
        make
        curl -s http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/catalogs/eqs1day-M1.txt | cut -d, -f9 | ./spark

------
sheetjs
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6330598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6330598)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Since the item had significant discussion within about the last year,
we're demoting this one as a dupe.

------
eudox
Common Lisp version with some extra goodies: [https://github.com/tkych/cl-
spark](https://github.com/tkych/cl-spark)

------
martian
Edward Tufte (original creator of sparklines) hosts a long-running discussion
of theory and practice:

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0001OR)

------
ilzmastr
Nice! A more traditional version of this in the shell that I love to use day
to day is bashplotlib:
[https://github.com/glamp/bashplotlib](https://github.com/glamp/bashplotlib)

------
notduncansmith
Tried to install with Homebrew, got a 500 error. Tried again, got a 503. Third
time, got "Empty reply from server".

Bummer, this looked cool.

~~~
jivid
This could be because Github's having issues with serving archives. See
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

EDIT: Should be working now

~~~
notduncansmith
Ah, didn't notice that. Appears to be working now.

